
Nils Holger Moormann : Bookinist - pg
http://www.moormann.de/moebel/sitzmoebel/bookinist/bilder-galerie.html
======
ivankirigin
Presumably that lamp is powered by skooching the chair around.

I'm waiting for the addition of a fold-out bed and a toilette. Then it'll
replace my house :)

